# Audio device Problem



## zoso420g (Oct 22, 2001)

I keep getting this error in device manager:
Driver Management has concluded the process to add Service HdAudAddService for Device Instance ID HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_8086&DEV_2806&SUBSYS_80860101&REV_1000\4&36B8CB0&0&0301 with the following status: 0.
All Audio devices that I use regularly are all working fine I just don't like seeing any kind of error
The device status on main page says:
This device cannot start. (Code 10)

{Operation Failed}
The requested operation was unsuccessful.

Tried reinstalling drivers but nothing seems to work 
any help much appreciated thanks Zoso


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
1. I think that is an Intel audio id 
2. If your spec is as shown, then there is no windows 8 driver from Intel for that
3. If I am right it is possible that the error is caused when Microsoft attempts to install a driver
I do not know whether you are aware but unless you have changed it, then the default setting on Windows 8 is for driver updates to be installed.
4. If you go Control Panel Devices and Printers and right click the computer icon then click Device installation settings - you will see what I mean.
5. If you it set for driver updates I would uncheck that. That would be my recommend whether you had this problem or not, as I have always thought it best to get my own driver updates from either the manufacturer of the hardware or the motherboard site etc.
6. I am not sure if that is the cause of this report, but if you have it set on the default, it is worth a try


----------

